# PLAYOFFS – Round 1, Game 3: #8 Warriors (1) vs #1 Mavericks (1)



## bruindre

vs









*(8) Golden State Warriors* (1) 
vs
*(1) Dallas Mavericks* (1)

























Oakland, California
Friday, April 27, 2007
7:30 pm PST​








*Starting 5*
*Warriors*:







PG – Baron Davis







SG – Monta Ellis







C – Al Harrington







SF – Jason Richardson







PF – Stephen Jackson​ 
*Mavs*:







PG – Jason Terry







SG – Devin Harris 







C – Erick Dampier 







SF – Josh Howard







PF – Dirk Nowitzki​ 
*Series Results:* 
*Game 1:* Warriors 97, Mavs 85 
*Game 2:* Mavs 112, Warriors 99
*Game 3:*
*Game 4:* Sunday, April 29, 7:00pm PST, Oracle Arena, Oakland, CA
*Game 5:*: Tuesday, May 1, TBD, American Airlines Arena, Dallas, TX
*Game 6:* (if necessary): Thursday, May 3, TBD, Oracle Arena, Oakland, CA
*Game 7:* (if necessary): Saturday, May 5, TBD, American Airlines Arena, Dallas, TX​


----------



## Yoyo

Time for the Warriors to pull the next punch. The home crowd should keep the Warriors in the game and spark some positive momentum. I also expect that BD and Jax's ejections will somehow be directed into motivation.

I still have faith in our Warriors.


----------



## bruindre

Well, I'll be at the game. 

I got RETARDED on grabbing tickets. Accidentally bought too many, too (ended up being too rich for some people's blood). At any rate, I figure you guys can hold the fort down on game night while I head north to get hyphy at Oracle.


----------



## PFortyy

i finally get to watch the warriors in the playoffs! Warriors are good at home and we should be able to win this one! Warriors need jrich, monta and harrington to really step up.


----------



## The_Sandstorm

there's no such thing as buying too many playoff tickets bruindre...do you know howmany people want those (including me)???

heres the deal. we're mediocre, borderline bad on the road. when we are home, let's just say we're pretty good. i still can't believe that we're coming home with the 1-1 series. i don't like to jinx or become too optimistic, but i'll just say dallas will have to come wtih a lot to win back homecourt advantage in games 3 and 4.

jrich WILL wake up, monta WILL play great for the whole game, and baron and jax will use their emotions intelligently this time. and since our coach is the mad scientist, i feel a lot of biedrins play here. i have come to terms with harrington. he's getting burnt out guarding the towers on the defensive side that his o game is suffering. do it like this warriors: the dallas big men don't have great hands. let them try to catch in the post on offense, if they do, then double down. don't try to pressure them and not get the ball to them, let them freakin score then while they celebrate chuck it to halfcourt and score in 4 seconds. this relieves harrington's tiredness and maybe he'll knock down his 5th best 3 pointers. i want the warriors running on all cylinders, i havn't seen it happen since the houston game, and i am itching for it.


----------



## bruindre

The_Sandstorm said:


> there's no such thing as buying too many playoff tickets bruindre...do you know howmany people want those (including me)???


I'm sure there are many, but not nearly enough to offer me my money back for buying tickets too expensive. 

So, Sandstorm....need to buy a pair? :bsmile:


----------



## The_Sandstorm

you scare me with the price talk...how much for a pair? like i said, newly graduated college student on his first job. i'm not rolling in it but i am a huge warrior fan. i dunno where the cut off is but, how much were they face value? what section?


----------



## bruindre

The_Sandstorm said:


> you scare me with the price talk...how much for a pair? like i said, newly graduated college student on his first job. i'm not rolling in it but i am a huge warrior fan. i dunno where the cut off is but, how much were they face value? what section?


I'll PM you the info. Face value and what I paid are in different time zones.


----------



## Yoyo

I really wish I could go to one of these games...>_>


----------



## HB

Nothing less than a Warriors win tomorrow.


----------



## Avalanche

Good luck for this one guys, hopefully riding the emotion of last game and being at home will be enough to get you up in the series again....

should be good

:cheers:


----------



## essbee

I wish i still lived in the bay, I've never been to a Warriors playoff game for obvious reasons. good luck to the dubs tonight, hopefully we play smart and, unlike last game, move our feet on defense and stop whining. NO MORE WHINING!!


----------



## HKF

Have a great time Dre. I admit, I wish I had the chance to go this game over any other in this years' playoffs.


----------



## hollywood476

just to let you all know, i'm expecting the game to be insane over at the bay area since you haven't felt the playoffs in 13 years...don't fail me!!


----------



## PFortyy

damn, this game isnt being shown in australia. Now i have to watch the stupid box scores.


----------



## PFortyy

yay i found a site where u can watch it


----------



## PFortyy

yes! biedrins dominating so far! Warriors up by 8 with 1:43 left in the 1st!


----------



## Smockgirl

What a great crowd!


----------



## PFortyy

Smockgirl said:


> What a great crowd!


they are goin nuts everytime the warriors touche the ball!:lol:


----------



## PFortyy

mavs makin a run right now. warriors need bd and jrich bak in the game


----------



## UD40

Just saw the score of the game...wow....wow.

Keep it up guys!


----------



## jerkstore

Rock on Warriors !


----------



## Dean the Master

I am ruling for you guys. It looks very promising that you are going to take a 2-1 lead. Bravo! Beat Dallas!


----------



## PFortyy

lol warriors killin em....what excuse will the mavs think of now?


----------



## Dean the Master

Let's see, Mavs would think since Nelson built the Mavericks, he should be able to take it down. Or, Warriors are too good and fast for them.


----------



## hobbes2d

This game is AWESOME! GO WARRIORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saint Baller

ronna_meade21 said:


> lol warriors killin em....what excuse will the mavs think of now?


What excuses have we made?


Anyways, good job guys ya'll really came out emotionally from game 2 and just pounded us.


Game 4 though will be different, I can't see the Mavs leaving the Orcacle down 3-1.


----------



## Carbo04

Good job, guys! Keep it up. I can't tell you how many fans your team is getting.


----------



## Yoyo

What a game!!! What a game!!!

I know the Warriors team would never say this, so I'll say it: if the Warriors win Game 4, the series is over for the Mavs. The Mavs have so many problems playing the Warriors that they cannot win three straight at the end.


----------



## essbee

The Warriors will have to contend with a more calm MAvs team in the next game, imo.

A few notes:

Pietrus was terrible and Al needs ot hit some of his midrange shots. That's what he's there for. He's playing hard on defense tho.

Shoulda taken diddy out sooner tonight, he needs rest above all other folks.

Seriously, bring Foyle in at some point next game to annoy the Mavs it's all he's good for, hopefully one of them punches him and it's a win/win for us.

Game 4 is the game of the series. Dirk is on track officially and will be a problem. Jason Terry hit some nice running jumpers, and stack won't keep missing wide open shots so count on increased production from them. Diop and Damp Towel will not be relevant at any point in this series, so they're neutralized. Let's drive drive drive next game, get them into foul trouble.


----------



## HB

Is Bruinde at the game? If so what a lucky dude


----------



## essbee

I think he is. I hope he took pics. Wish I still lived in th bay I would've been there.


----------



## Aylwin

Great job, guys! :clap2:


----------



## Avalanche

Congrats guys, great game.
:cheers:


----------



## PFortyy




----------



## hroz

ronna_meade21 

Nice pics

LOL if Cuban's team wins a championship I will be distraught.


----------



## Smockgirl

Great win :cheers: 

Run the Mavs off the court!


----------



## Phoenix32

Wow, wha I saw in game 3 it was amazing... I have never seen the same match before... Warriors showed so great team spirit, they fighted for every ball, for every point... I see that Warriors posibilities to win series are coming to be reality  Good luck


----------



## bruindre

Just got back into town after shooting up to the Bay to watch this game in person, and I've gotta tell you - what a moving experience it was. 

From the get go of walking in to a sea of yellow, to the chants being started (typically someone starts the chants at sports arenas - half the time, it was the crowd that started chants), to the impressive play of the W's this game (and yes, essbee, NO WHINING from our boys for the most part - funny, actually, to see the Mavs unraveling a bit). Heck, I was sitting a few seats down from B Legit. Absolutely lost my voice being as rowdy and loud as possible. Well worth the ridiculous price I did for my tix. 

Sorry....I had left my camera phone at my brother's pad up there before going to the game. Otherwise, I'd have some first hand pics for y'all.

On the game, perhaps I'm echoing a few thing, but:

- essbee on point about Pietrus and Al. I keep harping to anyone who will listen that Azubuike NEEDS to move ahead of Pietrus in the depth chart. Al will hopefully work through his struggles - if he's to break out at all in this series, it will have to be Game 4. 

- Biedrins as a starter yesterday proved he's a ton more effective as a starter. We'd beaten Dallas with Biedrins as a starter before, why not go to it again? Besides, he'll out-run Diop or Dampier any day of the week, so if Dallas is going back to being their regular line up, why force the going small issue when we can play with a conventional line-up against Dallas?

- would this be considered a 'break out' game for Dirk? He had a nice start, but that really wasn't a great game from him. That makes me nervous. For Dirk to have 3 bad games in a row is unusual (unless he's hiding some kind of injury). He's WAY overdue to bust out with a stronger game. Say what you want about Barkley hating on the W's, he's on point about Dirk's ability to pound it in if and when he wants. He did so against Bruce Bowen last year, and we've got NO defenders close to Bruce Bowen status.

- I fell asleep to the replay of the game, but caught the first half, color commentated on by Bruin great Bill Walton - I LOVED hearing him say "now _this _is Warriors basketball" Walton's correct, though, about the Warriors NEEDING to win Game 4 as well. If they want to be serious about playing serious playoff basketball, they'll handle business tomorrow night.​
Oh, and for those who are interested in Warriors' thundersticks, I grabbed more than a handful, and have them uninflated. I might be able to spare a few for those who really want 'em (PM me).


----------



## HKF

I am happy for the Warrior fans. As good as this season was, with O'Bryant's improvement and another year of gelling next year, the Warriors are going to be back in the playoffs next year as well.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

whats up with the ridiculously large pictures(1st post) making the thread uber wide ,got to keep scrollin across to read every single reply....ruined the thread

paint shop pro needed methinks


----------



## The_Sandstorm

bruindre!!! glad you had a great time...did you see kate hudson and owen wilson??? oh man my friends who were at the game were texting me and my other friends alln ight going crazy! right when he walked in he said "dude. all i see is yellow!" good representing the warrior bbf forum.

i am glad i taped the game, cuz by halftime i was drunk off my ***. golden state warriors playoffs, it's a damn great time out.


----------



## SirCharles34

Something Bruindre would appreciate: I met Baron Davis yesterday outside a Marriot in San Francisco on 2nd St. I just congratulated him on the win. He looked so much shorter in person. I'm 5'9" and we almost stood eye to eye. He did not look like a baller at all.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

SirCharles34 said:


> Something Bruindre would appreciate: I met Baron Davis yesterday outside a Marriot in San Francisco on 2nd St. I just congratulated him on the win. He looked so much shorter in person. I'm 5'9" and we almost stood eye to eye. He did not look like a baller at all.


you`re 5`9 and he`s 6`3 yet you stood almost eye to eye ????

........................................


----------



## SirCharles34

www.starbury.com said:


> you`re 5`9 and he`s 6`3 yet you stood almost eye to eye ????
> 
> ........................................


I expect that comment from you. You should go on that show, the biggest loser, cause that's how you come across... 

..anyway, I was expecting to see someone much taller than me.


----------



## HKF

Davis is not 6'3, but he is built like a damn running back and can jump out of the gym.


----------



## bruindre

I ran into Baron a few times when at UCLA - I'm 6'0" even, and dude was probably a fraction of an inch shorter than me.

NBA players typically give themselves a few inches. If you believe Baron's 6'3", you probably also believe that Allen Iverson is north of 6' tall. He ain't, and Baron ain't no 6'3" either. 

Bottom line, though: who frickin' cares? Dude can ball. That's all I want from a guy on my team - a baller.


----------



## Dean the Master

*RD1-GM3: Mavericks @ Warriors*

I would just love to throw a bets to get people involve in the game. I like the drama from this series. 


bruindre, you can merge this to your thread, but *make sure to merge from this thread*. 

Anyway, since, this is a last minute setup, I will give everyone an hour advantage.


----------



## bruindre

*Re: RD1-GM3: Mavericks @ Warriors*



Dean the Master said:


> I would just love to throw a bets to get people involve in the game. I like the drama from this series.
> 
> 
> bruindre, you can merge this to your thread, but *make sure to merge from this thread*.
> 
> Anyway, since, this is a last minute setup, I will give everyone an hour advantage.


Game 3 is done - why are we betting on it now?


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

SirCharles34 said:


> I expect that comment from you. You should go on that show, the biggest loser, cause that's how you come across...
> 
> 
> well thers a 6 inch difference in height
> 
> ust wondering how you stood virtully eye to eye
> 
> no need to get pissy


----------



## SoCalfan21

Where can i get one of those We Believe T-Shirts at? Ebay?


----------



## MicCheck12

Wow I know I have bashed the warriors in the past but I could give a rats *** about the 75 $ bet right now Iam a believer and I hope after you guys win the series. And after you win, shove it up Charles Barkleys $#@. once again I apologies for bashing you 

GO WARRIORS!!!


----------



## knicksfan89

you do believe you are 3-1 up and even although we will probably win game 5 it will need a miracle for us to win game 6


----------

